# The agility table



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What does your organization do for the table?

Does anyone compete in multiple organizations where the table cue can conflict?

I've been teaching Hank to auto down on the table since USDAA requires a down and AKC doesn't care. But then TDAA is judge's choice and I think UKC is judge's choice. I am considering just not even trying those venues because of it.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

We do USDAA which needs a down, and NADAC which doesn't have a table. Our table is really pretty bad though. For whatever reason, she does NOT like to down on the table. I think it'should mostly the feel of it, she's happy to bow on the table. 

I'm planning on doing some AKC soon which you just need 4 paws on the table. Ideally, I'd still like a down there, but I won't care all that much, we don't have an auto-down to screw up.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I only do AKC and USDAA. My table criteria is a down for both.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

I only do AKC so I don't have her do anything but stand on the table. Usually she sits but not all the time.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It is really frustrating that venues have conflicting requirements for a piece of equipment.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

When I first started in AAC, they required a down on the table. They changed it to they just have to be on the table, did not matter the position. I have still had all of my dogs down on the table except for Kris and she sits. She is big so seemed to have a harder time downing on the table.

It certainly speeded things up when they did not require a down as some people would spend ages trying to get their dog to down. I know my sister's Rat Terrier would never have gotten any Q's if she had to down on a table, she just does not like to down unless she has something soft under her.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I do CPE and AKC. AKC is just staying on the table in any position. CPE the table is only used to stop the clock in games classes and the dog only has to get one paw on it and they don't have to stay on it for any amount of time. Most CPE dogs hit the table and bounce right off, which obviously won't work for AKC. Zoey does a sit on the table. I used to ask for a down but I was not getting it in competition, I think because of her feeling uncomfortable, so I just started asking for a sit instead. In CPE I always make sure to get a sit and release her just like I would in AKC. 

For Skye I'm training an auto down. She's going to need much more impulse control and a down will help her with that better than a sit. When I cue the table, it includes the down, no extra cue. The hardest part for me is making sure I stick to criteria in CPE where I don't need it so that the table criteria stays clear to my dogs.


----------

